# Amplificador mosfet 350w + 350w



## maxigab (Ene 2, 2009)

Comparto con ustedes un proyecto que vengo armando desde desde ya casi dos años por razones de plata y tiempo, soy estudiante de la tecnica n°9 de lanus, bueno les comento que fue medido con instrumentos del cole y entrego los 340watt reales con una resistencia de carga que arme yo utilizando la resistencia de un caloventor cortandola en 4 de 16ohm y  colocandolas en paralelo para que me de una carga de 4ohm y a serca de la distorcion no logramos medirla por razones de tiempo eh otros inconvenientes  pero por simulacion dio 0.002% a un 1watt y sobre 8ohm y a maxima potencia sobre 8ohm dio 0.035%.

bueno nada mas solo que luego plublico fotos de el mismo ya armado ya que estoy limitado a el foto y listo espero que les intereze y cualquier cosa estoy a sus inquietudes 
saludos maxi


----------



## maxigab (Ene 2, 2009)

aca solamente les dejo las fotos de este ya armado

saludos maxi


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 2, 2009)

¿ Nos podrías poner más datos como la procedencia del mismo, pcb,etc?
Gracias por el aporte y que lo disfrutes.


----------



## maxigab (Ene 2, 2009)

hola que tal mira este lo encontre buscando por internet  y me interezo por que como salia de una revista y estaba las paginas me parecio fiable averigue sobre el remplazo de los mosfet que son los irfp240 y irfp9240 despues me encarge de pasar el pcb que figura ahi al eagle copiando tal cual figura ahi en la revista y despues me encarge de ensamblarlo y probarlo y laverdad que no me arrepiento ni un poco de haberlo armado asi que si les intereza les dejo una copia de las placas otra cosa la fuente la parte de los capacitores le puse 4 de 4700 por rama para cada canal las placas tmb las adjuto lo que no me acuerdo en este momento son los valores de los capasitores chiquitos pero si les llega a interezar los busco desde ya espero que les sirva ya que ese es mi propocito que a alguien le sirva esta experiencia dsde ya saludos a todos

maxi


----------



## tupolev (Ene 2, 2009)

Es el famoso 350 w de Anthony Holton, de la revista Silicon Chip.

Feliz año nuevo a todos


----------



## maxigab (Ene 2, 2009)

hola tupolev que tal es sierto no se i es famoso pero la verdad que yo lo encontre pot internet y buscando esquemas de amplificadores mas grande por que en esa epoca avia terminado el de 130 de rca y bueno me decidi a epesar uno mas grande y fue el unico que me convencio y la verdad que anda muy lindo asi que nada saludos a todos 

maxi


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 4, 2009)

maxigab...muchas gracias por el aporte...no me había percacado que era el de silicon chip..tomo nota del pcb para un futuro.
Saludos y que lo disfrutes.Excelente trabajo.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 4, 2009)

Hola, con qué tensión funciona? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2009)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola, con qué tensión funciona? Gracias.


¿ Leiste los archivos ?
+ / - 70V


----------



## crazysound (Ene 4, 2009)

Hola, de nuevo yo, como se calibra? Gracias.


----------



## maxigab (Ene 4, 2009)

hola crazysound a pesar de que esta en una de las hojas te lo digo por las dudas, bueno lo primero es sacar los fusiobles y remplazarlos por resistensistencia de 22ohm por 5 watt despues (aclaro con el equipo apagado y los cpasitores descargados) hay que medir continuidad entre las patas base, colector del transistor Q10 luego hay que ir moviendo el preset hasta que te de 0 "cero" esto da pauta de que estamos en el estado inicial, una ves teniendo eso se mide tension sobre las resistencias que pusimos antes las de 22ohm y si esta todo bien ahi no deveriamos medir nada. una ves verificado eso se comienza a corregir el preset hasta medir 13.2v luego se espero un rato a que caliente un cacho se revisa la lectura, si se corrio se corrige y listo queda calibrado. otra cosa segun la revista nunca puede superar los mas menos 50mV de continua en la salida de potencia. 
bueno se me iso medio extenso pero espero que alla sido claro  listo disculpen que no respondi antes y saludos a todos maxi


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2009)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola, de nuevo yo, como se calibra? Gracias.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 3, 2009)

Hola, como estas? muy bueno el amplificador te pregunto cuanto te costo armarlo?

Desde ya muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## edippo (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola 
disculpa pero me surgió una duda, al final usaste los 8 irp240 como en el sch, ó usaste 4 irfp240 y 4 irfp9240? la verdad es algo que no me quedó en claro el tema todavia ojala me puedan ayudar a sacarme esa duda, teóricamente hasta donde yo se se usa canal n y canal p en sus respectivas ramas, pero en algunos post vi que solo usan el de canal n  , osea el irfp240. tons en que quedamos, en que condiciones uso solo una y en que condiciones uso los dos, en que modifica al circuito (me refiero a que mejora o empeora) el echo de hacer el circuito de un solo tipo o con su respectivo complemento?  bueno espero me ayuden, saludos


----------



## edutronic (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola Edipo
Pasó bastante pero recien leo el tema, aparte soy nuevo en el foro. En los circuitos complementarios o cuasi como éste se pueden usar transistores de una polaridad u otra, siempre y cuando esten polarizados correctamente, depende del diseñador y de la características de los transistores que se escojan para el diseño. 
saludos


----------



## patriciodj (May 18, 2011)

Hola Maxi; el trafo lo armastes vos? tengo el gran problema de armarlo por que armado sale muy caro y fuera de mi alcance por el momento.


----------



## palomo (May 19, 2011)

Hola patricio el amigo maxi tiene 7 meses de no entrar al foro asi que dudo que te conteste y si quieres armar tú tu trafo date una vuelta por aqui, espero te sirva .

Saludos


----------



## patriciodj (May 20, 2011)

hola palomo; Gracias por contestar, una consulta ese programa es confiable para este tipo de trafos grandes. Por que e leído que por lo general solo sirven para trafos mas chicos.
Muchas gracias por tu molestia.


----------



## palomo (May 20, 2011)

Al parecer el programa te da los datos hasta trafos de 1kv, si no en el enlace que te di se encuentran otros para poder calcular trafos de diferentes potencias, lee todo el tema asi saldrias de dudas y si mal no recuerdo en el tema se encuentran otros enlaces a diferentes programas de calculo.

Saludos.


----------



## patriciodj (May 23, 2011)

gracias *palomo* por los datos. ya lo avía visto al tema, pero es un tema con muchas discuciones.
por esto es que queria ver si alguien lo armo para estar seguro de no gastar plata al cuete

es el mismo diagrama, de siliconchip



			
				Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, si ya se que 350+350=__________, pero mi duda es saber si este circuito, si da en realidad los 350w+350w RMS, porque lo quiero usar en equipo de audio en exteriores, pero ne bajos, funcionara???
> PD: EL l enlace que me dejaste, es de un amplificador de 350w /4Ω ¿por canal????



es el mismo diagrama(de siliconchip)


----------

